# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Как изменить автоматическую нумерацию приходных кассовых ордеров?

## totochka

При вводе прих.кас.ордеров с бумажных носителей (пачки с серией и номером) приходится каждый раз вручную вводить серийный номер. При этом раньше у меня было так: когда начинаешь новую пачку, вводишь номер первого приходника, а остальные уже автоматически нумеруются. Не пойму, как это исправить.

----------

